# Muskingum river smallmouths



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out to the river tonight after work and caught 13. they were 10 to 17 inches long. caught most of them on jig n craws and spinnerbaits.the biggest one came right at dark on one of my balsa crankbaits in smallmouth color(it looks like a smallmouth)


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice job. Sounds like a blast man 

From my Evo


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job, night-time during the dog days is always the way to go. I usually do good around the bridges and boulders around I-70.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Nice going!
Our hunting camp is on the river just North of Dresden. You can catch a butt-load of smallies around the Stillwell bridge, but nothing that nice.
Sure am glad to see you pulling up those nice big ones.
We'll be back down camp for squirrel, smallies & cats come September,,, 
SAVE ME SOME!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wahoo!

nice going man!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

The point of this is not to hijack or one up Foxbites, which I know he would not be jealous as I have seen several of his other river smallies which are a whole different class than this 17" and 18.5". Foxbites always has some excellent fish pics and reports on here. 


As for Doboy these both came from Dresden, they are still there and biting! They are starting to eat more and more.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

where abouts was ya at the dresden pool. nice fish!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

just wait till late september. cast and hang on!!!!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

the water was up about a foot and a half this past weekend and MUDDY!! It is down to a good level today.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

foxbites said:


> the water was up about a foot and a half this past weekend and MUDDY!! It is down to a good level today.


caught this one aug 23 right before we got all the rain. 17 3/4 long


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Fox, Great job!!!


----------

